# Cement for tying flies?



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Would a local arts and craft shop carry cement that can be for tying flies? I know of a store that has actual cement for tying flies but its a ways away. Thanks for the help in advance guys.

Iceman_101


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

It would be worth a look. Something that drys clear.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

rcleofly said:


> It would be worth a look. Something that drys clear.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Krazy glue or whatever dries white. 

Found that out the hard way.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol ok I actually just thought about using super glue. thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

DUCO cement works...
May need to thin a bit with acetone for some applications.
Dries clear, waterproof and sticks to anything.
Some folks mix it in with clear nail polish in a pinch.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've used nail polish in a pinch, the stuff that smells like airplane glue works fine!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

yup, clear fingernail polish. "Hard as Nails" is a good one. You can find it about anywhere.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

wartfroggy said:


> yup, clear fingernail polish. "Hard as Nails" is a good one. You can find it about anywhere.


That's the same stuff I used, if its a little to thick/heavy you can cut it with some thinner (*not mineral spirits!) or "nail polish remover".


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate sounds like I have a few ideas to go off of


----------



## rvrwader (Jan 29, 2012)

Another vote for Sally Hansens Hard as Nails.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> yup, clear fingernail polish. "Hard as Nails" is a good one. You can find it about anywhere.


I use both too.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

as a boy i started using my sisters hard as nails, i never knew there was anything else out there till awhile after i got out of the army. and you can get it anywhere.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use Loctite Super Glue in both gel and thin. I like the thin as an all-purpose cement and the gel for bigger heads and attaching eyes. Both have squeeze sides that make it very easy to apply. It's cheep and works great. I know several professionals that use it as well.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

"Dave's Flexament" (a fly tying cement you'd buy at a fly shop) is actually Goop thinned with toluene. Easy to make and thin. Toluene is supposed to be pretty nasty stuff to breathe for very long though.

You can thin nail polish with acetone.

FWIW>


----------



## esoxfly (Oct 16, 2009)

I've used nail polish for years. I even use nail polish on my conventional casting bucktails....if it's good enough to hold them together, it'll hold flies together....and it does. I use Sally Hansens most of the time but I admit to browsing the nail polish aisle and buying some of the fancy, shiney, glitter colors and they actually look pretty good. I buy more nail polish than my girlfriend does.


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

Another vote for Hard as Nails.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

esoxfly said:


> I've used nail polish for years. I even use nail polish on my conventional casting bucktails....if it's good enough to hold them together, it'll hold flies together....and it does. I use Sally Hansens most of the time but I admit to browsing the nail polish aisle and buying some of the fancy, shiney, glitter colors and they actually look pretty good. I buy more nail polish than my girlfriend does.


lol we do get some looks shopping for nail polish...lol
once i picked my wife up from a nail salon,,,,and spotted a color i felt would work perfect for some project i was working on, and had to have it.


----------

